# Should I Run Away This Christmas?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a overloaded house coming for Christmas.

In addition to my "old lady, my 25 year old daughter, who I can't get to leave the nest no matter how hard I try to insult her and my 12 year old son, I have my Marine kid coming in on leave from ship deployment, my mother and father in-law and a neice from Costa Rica using the excuse they want to see my Marine kid.

I think that might have been a run on sentence but I don't know how else to put it all. The 2 Dutchies will go fuking nuts trying to eat the in-laws. They are good people but we will have to eat in shifts because I don't eat Costa Rican food. Sleeping arrangements will be a definite challenge. They will be here for freaking 10 days.

We have to buy all of them presents to open Christmas Day. Between food, gifts and entertainment I'm guessing money damages at least $2000 bucks if I'm lucky. 

But ya know what???? I wonder how many more Christmases I got left so I will deal with it. It will sure make the "old lady" happy to have her family here. I can always sneak down to this area in town known a WHISKEY ROW when I'm ready to blow my brains out.](*,)\\/


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

OMG I would get myself arrested just to have a good exscuse to be out of the house for all that. Lol. But then again I don't even like 2 legged passengers on a 10 minute car ride. Lol

Think positive thoughts when you get cranky and above all, Have Fun!


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Lee,
the guy in this video found a creative solution for "getting away". 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA6tMFQuON8

Hang in there, it'll all work out okay.


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

a yoga instructor? really?
he certainly seems capable --not!

btw  I did run away Im in Iraq My wife has to put up with all the family and inlaws and such.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

:lol:


Lee H Sternberg said:


> I have a overloaded house coming for Christmas.
> 
> In addition to my "old lady, my 25 year old daughter, who I can't get to leave the nest no matter how hard I try to insult her and my 12 year old son, I have my Marine kid coming in on leave from ship deployment, my mother and father in-law and a neice from Costa Rica using the excuse they want to see my Marine kid.
> 
> ...


So, young man, I will tell you how lucky you are to have family around you. 

I do not share your personal health problems but I have practically no family around me at Christmas and New Year - they all left this earth before me. 

So stock up on the whisky, brandy whatever your taste and we'll toast together during the Christmas Holidays.

That sure is a dumb post Lee :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I have a overloaded house coming for Christmas.
> 
> In addition to my "old lady, my 25 year old daughter, who I can't get to leave the nest no matter how hard I try to insult her and my 12 year old son, I have my Marine kid coming in on leave from ship deployment, my mother and father in-law and a neice from Costa Rica using the excuse they want to see my Marine kid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

shaping up to be an exciting Christmas
right now we have had about an hour of sustained small arms fire right outside the wall.
We dont have any fireworks so this will have to do. As long as they stay on THAT side of the wall they can shoot all they want. It gets any closer and all hell will break loose. Im starting to relocate all my got to have stuff in my to go bag, BAAAH HUMBUG!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> :lol:
> 
> So, young man, I will tell you how lucky you are to have family around you.
> 
> ...


OK, Gil, I will send some over to you next year.

Dumb but holy crap, that's a bunch of people for 10 days.:smile:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jon Harris said:


> shaping up to be an exciting Christmas
> right now we have had about an hour of sustained small arms fire right outside the wall.
> We dont have any fireworks so this will have to do. As long as they stay on THAT side of the wall they can shoot all they want. It gets any closer and all hell will break loose. Im starting to relocate all my got to have stuff in my to go bag, BAAAH HUMBUG!


I think I might wish I traded places with you after the 10 days is up!:razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

One thing I learned when the Costa Rica bunch comes up is to shower early. The families there don't have hot running water because it's so warm there. So when they get here they are fascinated with a hot shower and take all freaking day until they drain the hot water tank!](*,)


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

well grabbing the essentials and the dog and heading to a rally point and waiting for the promised c-130 to arrive will really suck. It wont come to that though. We have enough here to defend ourselves depending on who joins in on the festivities

AND ON TOP OF THAT IT IS RAINING!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> One thing I learned when the Costa Rica bunch comes up is to shower early. The families there don't have hot running water because it's so warm there. So when they get here they are fascinated with a hot shower and take all freaking day until they drain the hot water tank!](*,)


Oh! how terrible:roll:

Just ask them when they're leaving as they walk through the door!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Oh! how terrible:roll:
> 
> Just ask them when they're leaving as they walk through the door!!


Oh that's not all. There are some cultural issues that are quite interesting. 

They are all up at 5AM. That dates back to the days when everyone was farmer and fisherman. It also lets them get stuff done before the heat of the day.

Then there is the 2 o'clock coffee break taken by the whole country. When they are here the tradition continues. No matter what's going on the world stops at 2 every single day.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

My heart bleeds for you


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

My house and spare bedrooms stay vacant, because everyone is scared to death of my dogs. One of my family members, who has family stay with them every year, calls me a genius.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Jon Harris said:


> well grabbing the essentials and the dog and heading to a rally point and waiting for the promised c-130 to arrive will really suck. It wont come to that though. We have enough here to defend ourselves depending on who joins in on the festivities
> 
> AND ON TOP OF THAT IT IS RAINING!!


 
Go make mud angels. Or mudmen.


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

I feel your pain Lee. My house becomes a hen house during holidays. The night before Thanksgiving it got a little too much so I snuck out with the dog, was going to get the booze, returned some 4+ hours later. Nobody even asked where I had been!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Added to everything, other than my Marine kid and daughter, they are all a bunch of teetotalers. I will be getting the evil eye from everyone for 10 days. 

The shit really hits the fan when I bring home my Marine loaded!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Brian McQuain said:


> My house and spare bedrooms stay vacant, because everyone is scared to death of my dogs. One of my family members, who has family stay with them every year, calls me a genius.


I gotta keep the poor Dutchies crated most of the time for 10 days. I stay home when they sight see for some peace and quiet and then let the dogs loose.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I gotta keep the poor Dutchies crated most of the time for 10 days. I stay home when they sight see for some peace and quiet and then let the dogs loose.


 
I would too, but the family doesn't know that...shhh...all they need to know is I have man eaters running loose


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Jon Harris said:


> well grabbing the essentials and the dog and heading to a rally point and waiting for the promised c-130 to arrive will really suck. It wont come to that though. We have enough here to defend ourselves depending on who joins in on the festivities
> 
> AND ON TOP OF THAT IT IS RAINING!!


Once your bag and all is ready, that's when you do the yoga... to relax.
Sorry, that you are having that kind of day. 8-[
Prayers going out for you and the eye-glass munching dog.

PS I agree the guy in the big yellow duck going down a river in Cambodia was a tool. That is why I found it very amusing. I've met such people in out-of-the-way places, and I'm always amazed that luck and human kindness carries them along.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Brian McQuain said:


> I would too, but the family doesn't know that...shhh...all they need to know is I have man eaters running loose


I really got in the dog house a couple of years ago. My wife's uncle and his family were visiting from Costa Rica. That was before I had the speech device implanted in my throat, The dogs were taking advantage of me for during those times.

I let the male Dutchie out of the crate to let him into the back yard. He headed straight down the stairs for the uncle and was biting his shoes when I got there. He was sitting in a chair and had his legs up to fend the dog off until I got down the stairs.

It took a while for the "old lady" to speak to me after that incident.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I would suggest putting the in-laws up in a hotel. There they can take all the long hot showers they want and everyone gets some decompress time.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> I would suggest putting the in-laws up in a hotel. There they can take all the long hot showers they want and everyone gets some decompress time.


That's considered a deep insult in that culture. It isn't uncommon for guests in Costa Rica to be given the family master bedroom and the hosts sleep on the sofa or even the floor. 

I draw the line on giving up my bedroom.

I'm considering sending them to Vegas for 2 days over New Years. Las Vegas is only 4 hours from here. That would give me a mid term break.

I'd spend the holiday alone but that's no problem considering the alternative.](*,)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee, no need to let the dogs out but every hour or so just yell "OMG! THE DOG'S ARE LOOSE AND I DON'T KNOW WHERE THEY'RE AT :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

Well it is all quiet on the installation front.
Shooting went on for a couple of hours, Few RPGs and stuff. No one is real sure who was shooting at who. Might have be the Iraqi Air Force shooting at the Iraqi Army like last month. That was a hoot.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Lee, no need to let the dogs out but every hour or so just yell "OMG! THE DOG'S ARE LOOSE AND I DON'T KNOW WHERE THEY'RE AT :twisted: :wink:


 
HAHAHAHA!!! I may use that the first time any family stay over...Ill give you credit, of course, when my wife explains to me how bad of an idea that was.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

My dog can't be around strange people either. He spends the whole time anticipating how much he is going to enjoy biting everyone that comes over to visit. You learn to really appreciate kennels and crates with these dogs!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Lee, no need to let the dogs out but every hour or so just yell "OMG! THE DOG'S ARE LOOSE AND I DON'T KNOW WHERE THEY'RE AT :twisted: :wink:


OR just race around the in laws acting panic stricken, not saying a word, with a leash in my hands.\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Brian McQuain said:


> HAHAHAHA!!! I may use that the first time any family stay over...Ill give you credit, of course, when my wife explains to me how bad of an idea that was.



Brian, if you want to do a test to see who is more loyal, your dog or your wife then stuff them both in the trunk of a car. Come back in an hour or so, open the trunk and see which one is happier to see you. :-o :-o:-#:-$


Lee, my Marine nephew has a sweat shirt that says;
"I may get so drunk that I have to crawl home but by god I'll crawl like a Marine". :wink:


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Jon Harris said:


> Well it is all quiet on the installation front.
> Shooting went on for a couple of hours, Few RPGs and stuff. No one is real sure who was shooting at who. Might have be the Iraqi Air Force shooting at the Iraqi Army like last month. That was a hoot.


Oh geezzz!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jon Harris said:


> Well it is all quiet on the installation front.
> Shooting went on for a couple of hours, Few RPGs and stuff. No one is real sure who was shooting at who. Might have be the Iraqi Air Force shooting at the Iraqi Army like last month. That was a hoot.



Be safe Jon! We don't like loosing good dog trainers on the forum. :wink:


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks for the compliment


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I second that - be safe


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

yep tonight all im doing is looking at abandoned buildings making sure they dont get stolen

make work work


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> My dog can't be around strange people either. He spends the whole time anticipating how much he is going to enjoy biting everyone that comes over to visit. You learn to really appreciate kennels and crates with these dogs!


I sometimes wish I had a " tail wagger (SP)" but I don't. 

My male is fine off premises but it's hackles up on the property. He's ALMOST social at the house or in the truck.

My female is NEVER, EVER social except with the immediate family and then she's a doll. Other than that everyone is considered the enemy to be destroyed. She is quite a dog.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> My dog can't be around strange people either. He spends the whole time anticipating how much he is going to enjoy biting everyone that comes over to visit. You learn to really appreciate kennels and crates with these dogs!


 
You may need a dog like this, I do not know.

Up to now I haven't needed one as such. I have a dog that is more or less anti-social. I have control over him and do not allow other people to approach him. It is the first dog I had that is so protective of me that the FBI would look "green".

When students come to my house, I order him to stay on his rug until they are in the school room.

I cannot see the need for a dog who is anticipating how much he is going to enjoy biting everyone. My dog doesn't "enjoy" biitng everyone but he would see this as a necessary action to prevent my being attacked.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Brian, if you want to do a test to see who is more loyal, your dog or your wife then stuff them both in the trunk of a car. Come back in an hour or so, open the trunk and see which one is happier to see you. :-o :-o:-#:-$
> 
> 
> Lee, my Marine nephew has a sweat shirt that says;
> "I may get so drunk that I have to crawl home but by god I'll crawl like a Marine". :wink:


My dad would never touch rum. He drank so much one night that he had to crawl home and since has never touched it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> My dad would never touch rum. He drank so much one night that he had to crawl home and since has never touched it.



I wound up in a cornfield one night after a big party. My wife kept telling me to keep my eyes on my speed so I put my nose on the steering wheel to get a better look at the speedometer. :roll:](*,)
That was a looong time ago and I drink very little now. When I do I now have the good sense to hand her the keys. She couldn't drive that car because of a 4 speed, heavy duty clutch and to much power.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Have fun Jon . Didnt know they made another Iraqy Airforce? The first one was such a smashing success... 

Never been to the south only Kurdistan where its either 10 foot snow drifts or 120 degrees..gotta love the motherland. 

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

well they call it an air-force. They wear blue and the back of their coats say in big letters ( English of course)
Iraq Air Force.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> But ya know what???? I wonder how many more Christmases I got left so I will deal with it. It will sure make the "old lady" happy to have her family here. I can always sneak down to this area in town known a WHISKEY ROW when I'm ready to blow my brains out.](*,)\\/


I just bought myself a bottle of Redbreast. I'll pour myself a glass out of moral support.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> I just bought myself a bottle of Redbreast. I'll pour myself a glass out of moral support.


What's Redbreast. Sounds a bit "dirty".\\/

Sorry, my mind is usually in the gutter. LOL


----------

